# Speaker wire



## rodeothor (May 28, 2012)

What's the best name brand speaker wire for the money? I will be using 14 and 16 gauge the is rated for in ceiling installation.


----------



## erwinbel (Mar 23, 2010)

http://theaudiocritic.com/cwo/Back_Issues/

Download No. 26 for info. It's the article with "Lies" in the title...


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

The best brand name for speaker wire is whatever is available the cheapest and made of copper.

Check monoprice, factor in shipping, and then compare to local price if the shipping doesn't make it work for you (Lowes, Home Depot, etc.).


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Inwall rated, no name brand. I called a HT installer here in town (very nice guy), because he wanted my business later on he brought buy all the wiring I was gonna need for my theater. Left the boxes, let me pull the wire, and then came & picked them up. Charged me 0.10 cents/foot. I could have bought a 1000 ft box locally, but then I would of had extra to deal with.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Just go to your local hardware store and get a spool of generic 16awg speaker wire and know that you wont hear any audible difference between it and wire that Monster or any other high priced wire will get you.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Watch for misleading size descriptions. "Gauge" is not the same as "AWG." A 12 "gauge" could be as small as AWG 16.


----------



## rodeothor (May 28, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Monoprice is an excellent source, as mentioned. Also PartsExpress.com is a good place to check. I got jacketed speaker wire there that was of excellent quality. Don't use cheap zipcord!! Get something that is rated for use in the wall. Although you can use solid electrical wire (Romex type), bending and pulling it is a nightmare and over time, it can break if flexed enough - go stranded! Wire size will depend on how much power you are going to deliver, and how long your run is. Longer runs or more power call for larger wire (smaller AWG number).


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

RBTO said:


> Longer runs or more power call for larger wire (smaller AWG number).


http://www.roger-russell.com/wire/wire.htm#wiretable


----------



## erwinbel (Mar 23, 2010)

fitzwaddle said:


> http://www.roger-russell.com/wire/wire.htm#wiretable


Wiretable in metric system here:

http://www.kleinspul.net/techniek/luidsprekerkabel.pdf


----------



## ozar (Feb 12, 2012)

rodeothor said:


> What's the best name brand speaker wire for the money? I will be using 14 and 16 gauge the is rated for in ceiling installation.


Another _monoprice_ cables and wiring fan here.

I've never been disappointed in their private label speaker wire or other products, and the pricing is generally very good.


----------

